
Amazon CloudFront Lowers Minimum Content Expiration Period - kposehn
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2012/03/19/amazon-cloudfront-lowers-minimum-expiration-period/
======
camtarn
Glad to see that Amazon is still a bit excitable ;)

[http://blog.mailchimp.com/the-email-person-at-amazon-web-
ser...](http://blog.mailchimp.com/the-email-person-at-amazon-web-services-is-
really-really-excited/)

------
javery
This is interesting since you could effectively use CloudFront as a proxy by
setting the TTL to 0 and using a custom origin.

~~~
hemancuso
That sounds like an extremely expensive proxy. Why would you want to do that?

~~~
javery
Only if you want to squeeze the best performance out of the web - for instance
if you were serving up JavaScript that is different for each request you could
have it pass through CloudFront. You see this in the widget and ad business
quite a bit.

~~~
pieter
how could this possibly be faster than a direct connection of the client to
your origin server?

~~~
awj
I don't think it would be. Also, if you're constructing purpose-built
javascript the best solution might be to merge that information into the url
scheme so that you can cache the results.

